# JK Wrangler Suburbanite 2010 storm



## chris15010 (Aug 12, 2007)

I wanted to post these pictures because some of the posts i have read on here saying a suburbanite won't push allot of snow, nor will a jeep without 5 million dollars worth of mods. Here are a few pictures i took while out plowing with my jeep this past week in the 28" of snow we had. I had not one problem and not a thing broke, except the western sticker fell off the plow and this is stock '08 wrangler 0 # ballast stock tires 2.5" lift kit. I am amazed with this plow and the way the vehicle plows. I will admit i was a little weary of attempting to plow a parking lot that had close to 30" of wet snow on it but after we were done i was amazed thanks western for a great plow.The other jeep is my brothers TJ with a blizzard 720 on it and he was in awe of the way mine pushed compared to his. I wish i had had my camera for some of the driveways i was doing with 5-6' drifts in front of them this plow cut threw like butter i am still amazed to this hour. I also never thought craigslist was read by so many people one little ad on their generated over 500 calls in 2 days ! !


----------



## hobbyjeep (Dec 11, 2003)

Impressive - you have a 4.0L with automatic? 
thanks


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad you had a good experience in a flat parking lot....but post again in a year or so and let us know what repairs and mods you made. That Suburbanite plow is really lightweight and although it will plow that fluffy snow it rides up quickly and trips on hardpack snow. I sold mine after the first season I used it. We all made mods to increase the reliability and durability of our Jeeps. There are alot of guys here that have been there and done that, who all have much good advice.


----------



## chris15010 (Aug 12, 2007)

3.8 6 speed


----------



## chris15010 (Aug 12, 2007)

ppandr;998808 said:


> Glad you had a good experience in a flat parking lot....but post again in a year or so and let us know what repairs and mods you made. That Suburbanite plow is really lightweight and although it will plow that fluffy snow it rides up quickly and trips on hardpack snow. I sold mine after the first season I used it. We all made mods to increase the reliability and durability of our Jeeps. There are alot of guys here that have been there and done that, who all have much good advice.


That didn't take long .....my plow tripped 3 times all weekend two curbs (my fault) and once on a repaired driveway from a water line cut the concrete and used asphalt to fill (my own) did not ride up on the snow, scraped right to the asphalt. The comment about a flat lot that was the only flat lot i did was helping my brother out with it, i did over 40 driveways and 3 parking lots ranging from asphalt to dirt flat to uphill and not once did i have a single problem. Light fluffy snow? this was a heavy wet snow that turned to concrete when people drove on it again it scraped right thru without folding over. What about the drifts i was busting thru from the municipal crews plowing the streets into drive ways? they froze after the temp dropped and when i got to these driveways i had to bust threw it to open them up again did not seem to phase the plow at all never tripped . I'm not going argue up and down i just want people to realize that for what this plow is it will amaze you ! don't let posts you read about it deter you i am speaking from experience with this plow.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for the hands-on real life review of the plow...I will be adding a plow to my 07 at some point and this gives me a real time example of what I could expect from the lighter plows out there...Heck, and I only have 20 or so driveways...should handle those pretty well!
Excellent job plowing by the way! What kind of tires are you running? Also, what manufacture of lift? Thanks...


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes, thank you for your real-life-experience.

C.


----------

